# Updated list of Campsites that charge extra for a car tow



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Campsites that have been known to charge extra for a car towed on an A frame.

1.	This year, Camping Municipal at la Fleche, ( not a C.C. site ), did charge extra for the 
Car, less than 2 euros I think. ( Richard & Judy Bain MCC )

2.	We left the Caravan Club over this when we complained about a CL and got no support whatsoever. ( Paul G. MCC )

3.	Camping Cheques Site @ St.Ives Polmanter charge £1( Jim Butcher MCC ) 

4.	Camping Cheques Site @ Dawlish Crofton Holiday Park £2.20 per night. (Peter & Sue Hargreaves MCC )

5.	Roundhills in the New Forest, a Forestry Commission site, additional fee of £5 per night. We were due to visit a Forestry Commission site in Scotland for 5 weeks in September, but as the cost would now be an additional £175, guess who is moving to a site that does not charge this fee. ( James Hanks-Tucker Nov.MMM )

6.	I understand all Forestry Commision sites in the UK are charging £5.00 extra for a towed car whether it be on an A-frame or trailer. There argument being that they charge for a vehicle (I suppose with an engine) plus a non-engined trailer (caravan or trailer tent). Strange then, that they charge extra if you tow a boat behind a motorhome, whether it has an engine or not. ( Mike MCC )

7.	When we where Spain last year at Camping International near Playa de Aro we where charged extra for a car, so its not just Britain, if sites think they can make an extra buck, they do, supply and demand, just good business if you can do it.
( Olley Motorhome Facts.com )

8.	When we were in Spain last year at Camping International near Playa de Aro we were charged extra for a car, so its not just Britain, if sites think they can make an extra buck they do, supply and demand, just good business if you can do it.
( Olley Motorhome Facts.com )

9.	I have also found a site south-west of Inverness that was proposing to charge me £2 a night for my motorbike, which I had brought up for the Loch Ness rally. They deemed it an extra vehicle! It seems a bit mean.

10.	Add Newton Mill Camping, Newton Road, Bath to your list. Whilst it is their policy, I argued quite strongly with the owner of the site about it and had the charge waived on that occasion.

From Peedee @ Motorhome Facts


11. Another is Old Oaks Caravan Park Glastonbury, an excellent adults only site. They will waive the charge if you are disabled. 

From Peedee @ Motorhome Facts

PLEASE add to my list if you've been charged extra for a car on an 'A' frame or for a motorcycle come to that!


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Updated list of Campsites that charge extra for a car to*



guzzijim said:


> Campsites that have been known to charge extra for a car towed on an A frame.
> 
> 1.	This year, Camping Municipal at la Fleche, ( not a C.C. site ), did charge extra for the
> Car, less than 2 euros I think. ( Richard & Judy Bain MCC )
> ...


Burg Lahneck, Lahnstein near Koblenz charged me £17.50 a week extra for my small Daihatsu Charade. Unfortunately pre-booked by CCC Carefree or I would not have stayed there even though otherwise a great hill site with superb views over the Rhine.

Noel.


----------

